# My Random Tree Logs



## PinkFloydEffect

This is where I'll be keeping my most random tree logs from my walks and such. 

Starting with this attachment, who votes burl? If it IS a burl, worth any good $?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Grafted Tree*

Found a grafted tree on a walk, appears to be natural without using rods or cables. See attachments:


----------



## Woodcutteranon

The grafted tree is interesting...it takes me back to HS biology/ecology. Doesn't that have something to do with a trees "apical dominance?" (sp?) I can't remember the concept. I slept my way thru that class.

Here's a thought from the band..."there's too many home fires burning and not enough trees.":rocker:

Safe cutting.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Animal Hole*



Woodcutteranon said:


> The grafted tree is interesting...it takes me back to HS biology/ecology. Doesn't that have something to do with a trees "apical dominance?" (sp?) I can't remember the concept. I slept my way thru that class.
> 
> Here's a thought from the band..."there's too many home fires burning and not enough trees.":rocker:
> 
> Safe cutting.



Who knows I was too lit, when I got tired of sleeping in school I dropped out. 
Someone might have done this a long time ago and it just stuck. 

Here's another odd tree I found, has a hole perfect for an animal to live in and nice moss coverage. See attachment:


----------



## banshee67

id like to curl up in there and take a nap


----------



## banshee67

those things are weird
i got one down the road from me on a huge oak , the tumor is like 4 times the size of that one, crazy lookin


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Root Flares*



banshee67 said:


> id like to curl up in there and take a nap


*^Your telling me.^ *




banshee67 said:


> those things are weird
> i got one down the road from me on a huge oak , the tumor is like 4 times the size of that one, crazy lookin


*^I believe its a burl, that can be sold to instrument companies for its unique grain I guess.^ *


*I attached a tree I found that has a root flare that is grown around a rock. 
Also a much larger Oak tree in my area that has eaten this granite slab. *


----------



## banshee67

when they talk about the world ending in 2012, they thought itd be natural disaster, not giant oak trees swallowing us alive!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

Those are some really neat pictures. Since milling my first Log I can't help myself but to look at trees for there inner beauty. as a tree hugger that does cause a little inner conflict. That burl is a bit small still,for much more than a small bowl or decorative medallions.
there is one similar to it in a nearby state park that is like 3 feet round, I would dearly love to acquire it, Im sure im not the only one that has noticed it.
to bad that removing it opens the tree to infection.

The grafted tree its really cool, I would not be so friendly to it tho, Id cut it up into some really pretty stuff.

I have seen a tree like that played with it in a PS contest for fun 




It was a cool place to live till they opened the strip club next door


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Moss Coverage*



banshee67 said:


> when they talk about the world ending in 2012, they thought itd be natural disaster, not giant oak trees swallowing us alive!:greenchainsaw:



*Haha I don't think so!
*



ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Those are some really neat pictures. Since milling my first Log I can't help myself but to look at trees for there inner beauty. as a tree hugger that does cause a little inner conflict. That burl is a bit small still,for much more than a small bowl or decorative medallions.
> there is one similar to it in a nearby state park that is like 3 feet round, I would dearly love to acquire it, Im sure im not the only one that has noticed it.
> to bad that removing it opens the tree to infection.
> 
> The grafted tree its really cool, I would not be so friendly to it tho, Id cut it up into some really pretty stuff.


*
Those are some funny pictures lol. I do have a problem with a fine line between saving every single tree I can and harvesting whats really worth it. 

I will make a travel back to my old stomping grounds and take a photo of a much larger burl on a different tree that I could not identify at my age. 

I would rather leave the grafted tree only because its an awesome fishing spot I visit regularly and now MY tree. I have a mental list of trees I visit when I'm walking in their direction, trees of great age, uniqueness or strain.*


I've attached more pictures from previous walks. The first one is a moss covered beaver fallen tree. From about mid 2008. 
The rest are of a tree in NH on the same property as the one with the hole in its flare above in this thread^ This one is covered in moss for some reason, and I'm not talking about the North side alone:


----------



## catman963

Interesting pictures man!


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

catman963 said:


> Interesting pictures man!



Thanks, I have so many pictures I go on longgg walks


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Old Apple Tree*

So this is an old apple tree of some sort I found locally on someones property while walking down the road and snuck up and took some pictures. 
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/A.jpg

Appears to have successfully overcome severe heart rot?
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/B.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/C.jpg

There was a large limb removed many many moons ago here:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/D.png

Limb wound shows heart rot that leads into a partial trunk heart rot:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/E.jpg

Look closely though at the holes?? Can anyone diagnose?
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/F.png

Another view of removed limb wound:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/G.jpg


----------



## NCTREE

Those holes in the apple tree are from sap suckers. sap sucker commonly attack apple and maple trees. The wounds produce sap which inturn brings insects to feed on the sap. the sap suckers return to feed on the insects. Sap suckers rarely kill the tree unless it becomes a severe case in which insects take over or the sap sucker damage girdles the tree.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Pine Tree Graft*



NCTREE said:


> Those holes in the apple tree are from sap suckers. sap sucker commonly attack apple and maple trees. The wounds produce sap which inturn brings insects to feed on the sap. the sap suckers return to feed on the insects. Sap suckers rarely kill the tree unless it becomes a severe case in which insects take over or the sap sucker damage girdles the tree.


*
Hey NCTREE thanks for that info!*

Heres a Pine tree that has a graft at the crotch, I think its a blue spruce if anyone can help with that:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/1A.jpg

Heres the grafted area:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/2B.jpg

I do not know if its a live or dead graft:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/3C.jpg


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

NCTREE said:


> Those holes in the apple tree are from sap suckers. sap sucker commonly attack apple and maple trees. The wounds produce sap which inturn brings insects to feed on the sap. the sap suckers return to feed on the insects. Sap suckers rarely kill the tree unless it becomes a severe case in which insects take over or the sap sucker damage girdles the tree.



Thank you I have a Jap plum with the same effect. I didn't know all the details either. 

now back to that grafted tree, it reminds me of a record of some relationships Ive seen were they keep trying to stay together but regardless drift apart.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> now back to that grafted tree, it reminds me of a record of some relationships Ive seen were they keep trying to stay together but regardless drift apart.



Looks like its strong you can see secondary twigging off the grafted branch coming out of the tree that were cut, it looks deep. Blue spruce?


----------



## M.D. Vaden

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Thanks, I have so many pictures I go on longgg walks



You would enjoy walking over here too.

The forest has some interesting trees.

Also, a few hours south of here, near where we used to live in southern Oregon, is a man who does Arborsculpture, the tree trunk art stuff.


----------



## NCTREE

M.D. Vaden said:


> You would enjoy walking over here too.
> 
> The forest has some interesting trees.
> 
> Also, a few hours south of here, near where we used to live in southern Oregon, is a man who does Arborsculpture, the tree trunk art stuff.



Hey Vaden

Have you ever climbed a giant redwood? That is one of my goals in life. I would love to climb one some day. Can you climb these trees or is their laws or restrictions?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

M.D. Vaden said:


> You would enjoy walking over here too.
> 
> The forest has some interesting trees.
> 
> Also, a few hours south of here, near where we used to live in southern Oregon, is a man who does Arborsculpture, the tree trunk art stuff.



Oh I bet, sounds like the guys making todent poles. 



NCTREE said:


> Hey Vaden
> 
> Have you ever climbed a giant redwood? That is one of my goals in life. I would love to climb one some day. Can you climb these trees or is their laws or restrictions?



Good question, please let us know Vaden!


----------



## olyman

banshee67 said:


> THAT tree, will come down without much provocation--hollow trees like that--have no underneath holding roots--there are just waiting to fall over--


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

olyman said:


> banshee67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT tree, will come down without much provocation--hollow trees like that--have no underneath holding roots--there are just waiting to fall over--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dowt it about 10 feet behind it there's a large river bed that's sunk down.
Click to expand...


----------



## M.D. Vaden

NCTREE said:


> Hey Vaden
> 
> Have you ever climbed a giant redwood? That is one of my goals in life. I would love to climb one some day. Can you climb these trees or is their laws or restrictions?




No climbing giant redwoods yet. Still have yet to climb sizeable urban trees. I've had it in mind to take some climbing classes in Oregon City, or Eugene. There area a couple of training locations. I'm more interested in some future recreational climbing. The Eugene area place, apparently has some 300 foot forest available for legal climbing. Now that my knuckle and back pain is pretty much gone, I can see doing that for recreation. But have not really had the extra cash for the gear. The Oregon City location is only 1/2 hour away. They moved from near Grants Pass up here, like a year ago. It might even be a second location. I first learned of that one from the New Tribe website.

For leads on places to go, try these when you are ready:

http://www.newtribe.com/

http://www.pacifictreeclimbing.com/

The one site from Grants Pass and the other from near Eugene.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Tree Graft & Gift*

Tree graft I found near my house. Wether its a effective live graft I do not know.

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0265.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0266.jpg

Everyone needs one of these, they fit it your back pocket. I got it as a gift:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0278.jpg


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

LOL but that guide wont get you half the education and second guessing that AS does


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> LOL but that guide wont get you half the education and second guessing that AS does



Well... Its a start. I obviously don't know anything close to what it takes but if I don't start somewhere I'll loose my motivation trying to obtain a certification. I'm in no rush, when I no longer need to carry this book I'll start training for Arborism.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*R.I.P. Herbie*

*As many of you are aware the article:*
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34765157/ns/us_news-life/

*Before spread reduction...*
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/herbie2.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/herbie1.jpg

*Last weekend his branches wrestle in the air...*
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0305.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0288.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0295.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0332.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0330.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/IMG_0328.jpg​


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*MY Elm Tree & Tree Buddie*

The whole Herbie Elm tree in Maine is such a big thing to me because, and it appears again on the site I think I had removed a previous thread with it my inspiring elm tree just up the road from me that I've visited on a weekly basis way before I knew about the Herbie Elm. Here it is:

Can you spot it?: http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/3-1.jpg

Other side: http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/1-1.jpg

Closer: http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/2-Copy.jpg

The trunk: http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/4-1.jpg

From an abandoned houses back porch: http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/5-1.jpg


This is a little friend of mine that I was able to catch on camera twice today that lives in a tree I visit almost daily:

Can you spot him? http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/A-1.jpg

Close up: http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/B-1.jpg

http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/C-1.jpg

Closer up: http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/D-1.jpg​


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Amazing Graft*

*So since knone has ANYTHING to say about any of my recent posts I'm going to bump this thread with this graft I found, the best graft I've ever seen.
*
Here is the harder side of the graft to see:





Can you see it up there!





Heres a nice clear close up of the graft:


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Pink...Here is a picture of my 65 foot elm in my front yard. It greets me every morning. Great tree. It too mourned the passing of Herbie.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

PinkFloydEffect said:


> *So since knone has ANYTHING to say about any of my recent posts I'm going to bump this thread with this graft I found, the best graft I've ever seen.
> *
> Here is the harder side of the graft to see:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see it up there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a nice clear close up of the graft:



Well hells bells I don't even remember when I did all those other quotes, perhaps it was replies that didn't submit. That Last graft is frigging amazing!

Very cool indeed. I wish I knew the secrets to making a limb do that so perfectly. we could then repair young Crouches that otherwise will continue to grow weaker, and removal of either limb is detrimental to the overall tree.

I have a miracle, tree I wish I had more documentation on as to the puniness and root pruning I had to do. Because the results of just a few years are phenomenal. But It does have some potential flaws in the upper structure I am pondering on how to address.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Woodcutteranon said:


> Pink...Here is a picture of my 65 foot elm in my front yard. It greets me every morning. Great tree. It too mourned the passing of Herbie.



Woo that's a beaut. Take care of that one its got a broccoli top on it. They are more commonly seen this day in age toward your way than mine. No signs of DED? Of course it does look a bit remote to any other trees. 

PS- Any idea what that grafted tree even is? Its smooth bark and HUGE



ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Well hells bells I don't even remember when I did all those other quotes, perhaps it was replies that didn't submit. That Last graft is frigging amazing!
> 
> Very cool indeed. I wish I knew the secrets to making a limb do that so perfectly. we could then repair young Crouches that otherwise will continue to grow weaker, and removal of either limb is detrimental to the overall tree.
> 
> I have a miracle, tree I wish I had more documentation on as to the puniness and root pruning I had to do. Because the results of just a few years are phenomenal. But It does have some potential flaws in the upper structure I am pondering on how to address.



Its the best graft I've seen to date. I don't know what kind of tree it is but it must have some significant quality's to take grafts easily. I've seen this kinda tree whatever it is around town and they seem to have trunk failures splitting down the trunk taking out 1/3 of a tree so maybe when it was planted at a younger age someone knew of this failure quality and started the graft then. Because it looks to me as if it holds the entire structure together locking it in.

Well I'm hoping my Red Maples pull through as miracles, what kinda root work did you do?


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Just looking at the smooth grey bark...to me... it looks like a beech.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Sweet Gardner Tree*



Woodcutteranon said:


> Just looking at the smooth grey bark...to me... it looks like a beech.



That's what I was thinking too. Here's more pictures of the same tree if it helps. Its a beautiful tree, properly maintained and not topped if I'm correct? 











Here's some more trunk shots:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/B-2.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/D-2.jpg
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/G-1.jpg


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

My friend is really into bondage and has been Abusing this Crepe Myrtle for a couple of years now. I think it will be interesting to follow.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> My friend is really into bondage and has been Abusing this Crepe Myrtle for a couple of years now. I think it will be interesting to follow.


Haha that's crazy, someday it will be quite interesting. I have some similar projects around here I'll have to post someday.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Overall though comparing the structure of this possible beech, to the diagram this is a good example of a properly pruned tree? Minus the drop crotch?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Another Possible Beech?*

Still playing the "what is it" game with the previous tree I thought I'd help support some opinions and show another one RIGHT up the road literally a few houses away.

Not QUITE as big and can anyone tell me if the pruning job is severely different from the previous tree to this one? The previous looks completely grown out correctly and this one appears to be probably not topped BUT the sides are lion tailed right?






Still determining strain, trunk shot A:





Trunk shot B:


----------



## esshup

That conifer on pg.1 looks like an old split leader. IIRC there is a bud borer that causes that when that part of the tree was the very tip of the tree. I've got a 7' tall DF that had the same thing happen and it's now a double leader. It'll be taken out in a couple of years because it's where I'll be building a pole barn.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

esshup said:


> That conifer on pg.1 looks like an old split leader. IIRC there is a bud borer that causes that when that part of the tree was the very tip of the tree. I've got a 7' tall DF that had the same thing happen and it's now a double leader. It'll be taken out in a couple of years because it's where I'll be building a pole barn.



What picture?


----------



## esshup

PinkFloydEffect said:


> What picture?



This one:
http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/2B.jpg


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

esshup said:


> This one:
> http://i998.photobucket.com/albums/af101/NateTeebo/Trees/2B.jpg



You say a bug causes this at an early age?


----------



## esshup

PinkFloydEffect said:


> You say a bug causes this at an early age?



It doesn't have to be at an early age, anything that damages the bud on the leader (bugs, wind damage, etc.) might cause two or more of the branches directly under the leader to take over. 


Taken from Pruning Coniferous Evergreens - October 24, 2007
Jeff Schalau, Associate Agent, Agriculture & Natural Resources, Arizona Cooperative Extension, Yavapai County:

" Conifer trees can often have double leaders (forked tops) which are usually caused by damage to the terminal leader (the top of the tree). If possible, double leaders should be thinned to one unless the natural growth habit includes several main branches."


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

esshup said:


> It doesn't have to be at an early age, anything that damages the bud on the leader (bugs, wind damage, etc.) might cause two or more of the branches directly under the leader to take over.
> 
> 
> Taken from Pruning Coniferous Evergreens - October 24, 2007
> Jeff Schalau, Associate Agent, Agriculture & Natural Resources, Arizona Cooperative Extension, Yavapai County:
> 
> " Conifer trees can often have double leaders (forked tops) which are usually caused by damage to the terminal leader (the top of the tree). If possible, double leaders should be thinned to one unless the natural growth habit includes several main branches."



Very interesting fact. Thanks


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*NH Update*

So I'm staying up in NH this weekend with family and they live on one of the oldest roads in this part of NH. So there are some HUGE OLD trees up here! 

*Check out this possible maple that has been wonderfully pruned to achieve an umbrella/broccoli top/elm look. It will someday be a beautiful shade tree!*






*Here is an actual Elm tree, a pretty old one too right on this old road (Route32 in NH) The tree itself appears to be in decent health, no sign of DED I don't think? Girth between 10ft & 10' 2"*













*The trunk:*









*The other side:*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Here is ANOTHER Elm I found up here! They must have a good elm conservation program that was reinforced at the right time. Maybe NH has more grant money toward that type of thing for injections than MA does. This one is literally maybe a mile down the road.

*Can anyone tell me if this Elm compared to the last one, is more fully grown out and if the last Elm has been lions tailed? Please *





*
Lots of inclusive bark* 








*
The rear:*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Flooding & Florida Tree*

This is Lake Dennison Recreational Area / State Forest. In the 1938 a hurricane flooded Baldwinville so they built a massive wall in 1939, it directs all the water to the pond and recreation area. This year it flooded bad, these restrooms are under 6 feet of water. That pole in the background is a beach probably 8+ feet down. Notice how most the area is Pine... I think that's all that can tolerate this haha










*My uncle just sent me up some pictures of a tree in Key West FL, looks like an Banyan. I would like to know what they are going to do about those roots coming out of the branches over the pavement, they are needed to support the limbs. Looks like they might have started twisting one around that telephone pole, maybe when they are long enough have them grow along a string to the trunk instead if directly down?* 







​


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*What the heck are they?*

*Can anyone identify these two trees for me? I'm confused. *





It's really tall and the crotch doesn't split at all until the canopy line, not a single lower branch under that crotch. This led me to believe it was an elm but this is in the middle of the NH forest plus the bark is definitely not elm. Maybe a black hickory, bark looks right along with crotch height. What the heck is it?





***













Then there is this thing across the street from my uncles house, is it a maple because the bark kinda does look like elm but the canopy seems too full too low to be an elm. Why is it all black and dried out is it dying or is this a disease/fungi?​


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*No Way!*



PinkFloydEffect said:


>



This is one of my first posts, how could you guys call this a hickory! Doesn't look like black or shag it's gotta be an American Chestnut! Look at the reddish stripes and the leaves on the ground! Also the new young tree just to the right of it looks just like a young American Chestnut. I think I found a treasure here aren't American Chestnuts trees just as rare as American Elm's?


----------



## ctrees4$

The first tree may be Ash but not sure,second tree by the house is a Sugar Maple and the black tent on the bark is normal.SM makes good firewood and most important.....It is used to make Jack Daniels wiskey,they burn the wood and use the coals.The wiskey drips through and thats what gives it the uniqe flavor.OOOOPS!! Did I just give away the secret ingrediant:jawdrop:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ctrees4$ said:


> The first tree may be Ash but not sure,second tree by the house is a Sugar Maple and the black tent on the bark is normal.SM makes good firewood and most important.....It is used to make Jack Daniels wiskey,they burn the wood and use the coals.The wiskey drips through and thats what gives it the uniqe flavor.OOOOPS!! Did I just give away the secret ingrediant:jawdrop:



Only reason I say black hickory is because of this picture of a black hickory:





Thanks for the Sugar Maple information did not know that, I know that the charcoal from willow wood is used to make gun powder (don't ask)

Also that makes me feel better about the blackness on the trunk because it's happening to my shade tree in front of my house:
Click Here


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*"Big Red"*

This is a really big acer rubrum I regularly work on and visit. It's a very quiet peaceful place to be and I'm trying my best to conserve it.







​


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Pink...

Here are some shots of my elm. Its about 60-65 feet. Healthy and stately. Classic elm shape. I took these about a week ago when it first started to bud.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Woodcutteranon- Wooo that's a nice one! Ever considered taking it down a few inches around the root flare? As trees get older I swear they pull the dirt up around themselves over time. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

PinkFloydEffect said:


> Woodcutteranon- Wooo that's a nice one! Ever considered taking it down a few inches around the root flare? As trees get older I swear they pull the dirt up around themselves over time. Thanks for the pics!



Me thinks you have been to one to many beriths 
your really OCD on the dirt at the flare PFE, What you may not be accounting for it the root mass pushes up soil and all naturally, this is not a big deal, there is no magic line on the side of the tree that says no dirt beyond this point.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Me thinks you have been to one to many beriths
> your really OCD on the dirt at the flare PFE, What you may not be accounting for it the root mass pushes up soil and all naturally, this is not a big deal, there is no magic line on the side of the tree that says no dirt beyond this point.



Yeah I AM pretty OCD about it, something that gets in the way of stopping at the right times. It may appear as if lots of the flare has been uncovered maybe too much but then again, this is a unusually webbed flare because of the fact that its a bit of a wetland where it stands. So the transition line is a bit deeper possibly, most of the illusion of removal is the fact that I cleaned in between the flares as if in between your toes or fingers, promote vigor to be sent to roots father out rather rather than close to the trunk causing future girdling(real real close). I'm going to back fill with manure and mulch a few inches.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Elm?*

I found this big honking tree someone fell behind this garage, look at the bark. Is this an Elm tree, I have no leaves to go off of.


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

OHHHHH I gave you your first nova for toe jelly.
I think that's a cottonwood


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Thanks*



ROOTSXROCKS said:


> OHHHHH I gave you your first nova for toe jelly.
> I think that's a cottonwood



Yeahhh! Thanks! Cottonwood huh? Makes sense I was wondering what an Elm would be doing behind a garage anyway and not a front yard, they don't grow wildly anymore like that.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect




----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Help With Identification*

So I was at my girlfriends house this weekend and I was walking around her yard looking at the trees when I stumped upon these. They smell like rotting flesh! What are these trees? Dogwood? Flowering pear tree?










*

There was also this tree that stumps me on what it could be HELP:*


----------



## Woodcutteranon

Looks like a sycamore but I can't be certain. The lighting in this picture isn't letting me see the bark. Their bark almost has a camo look to it. Sycamores have big, broad leaves...resembling a maple leaf but more spread and not as pointed.

They usually grow near creeks and marshy, wet areas. Tough splitting for firewood.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Woodcutteranon said:


> Looks like a sycamore but I can't be certain. The lighting in this picture isn't letting me see the bark. Their bark almost has a camo look to it. Sycamores have big, broad leaves...resembling a maple leaf but more spread and not as pointed.
> 
> They usually grow near creeks and marshy, wet areas. Tough splitting for firewood.



Thanks man, you can't see the bark from the image above that one? I will shoot more photos closer to it, the trunk is just so odd to me it stands out, and I love that beautiful root flaring it has.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*My Little Buddies*

These are my two little buddies Joe and Bob:


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

Those Flowering trees are Bradford pears, all flower rarely fruit. very nice predictable street tree.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> Those Flowering trees are Bradford pears, all flower rarely fruit. very nice predictable street tree.



Bradford Pears you say? Thanks! They smell like s*** I don't think I would eat anything off them. And ya know... I never ever thought of it like that with them being so close to the road those would be awesome massive street trees someday


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

I was just noticing some today that were planted about 20+ years ago and they were really quite nice looking and healthy. 
they are certainly survivors in a harsh environment.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> I was just noticing some today that were planted about 20+ years ago and they were really quite nice looking and healthy.
> they are certainly survivors in a harsh environment.



Do they grow fast? Basically there was a condemned factory down the road a few years ago and the factory's roof collapsed sending this stuff into the air all over (possible anapestics) and the town tested everyone's property by the square foot or something along those lines around that block. Her front yard got hit with whatever it was and the town had to cut down some huge pine trees so they offered her a choice of trees to choose from for free and she choose fruit (well she got stinky flowers with little balls) 
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

well I may retract then, that could be flowering crab apples, My mind is set to a much more southern climate. Bradford pears grow like mad here. but they stay very predictable and regular.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

ROOTSXROCKS said:


> well I may retract then, that could be flowering crab apples, My mind is set to a much more southern climate. Bradford pears grow like mad here. but they stay very predictable and regular.



Yeah I haven't seen these trees around anywhere before. I will take more photo's and follow up on this tree when it begins dropping flowers and developing its offspring. Thanks for your follow ups appreciate it


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Can anyone identify this as an Elm tree? A very dead one haha *










*This is some sort of a maple (sugar?) with an intense case of girdling roots!*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Beech Tree?*

*Is this just an oddly shaped/pruned Beech tree? Or....?*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Flowers have dropped now:*




*
This is a close up:*





*Looks like I already have de-volcano mulching work to do:*





*This tree isint in her yard so I had to get a picture from the road, any help?*





*All I could get was a black shadow of a leaf:*





*This pine is not going anywhere, look at the root flares! (graveyard)*




*
This is behind the grave yard in the woods, kind of weird... looks like someone purposely snapped every tree top in a particular area...
*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*420th Post!*









:hmm3grin2orange:​


----------



## foursaps

PinkFloydEffect said:


> [
> *
> This is behind the grave yard in the woods, kind of weird... looks like someone purposely snapped every tree top in a particular area...
> *



that may be left over damage from the big ice storm we had a few years back. did a lot of damage, mostly topped trees like that.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

foursaps said:


> that may be left over damage from the big ice storm we had a few years back. did a lot of damage, mostly topped trees like that.



It's odd, out of several acres of these trees this is the only square like this.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*S****

Uh ohh, sorry grandma! :hmm3grin2orange:

I was doing some pruning on a tree and thought I would make clean up a bit faster by throwing logs down the driveway over her car well... the last log was pretty heavy and ya... totally did not make it over the car! Oh well s*** happens.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Unidentified Pine*

I spotted this along the railroad and I walked over 5 miles and this is THE only one I saw. It's an odd Pine of some sort, kind of soft and fluffy looking. Any idea what it is?


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*What is this beast? The trunk resembles a Beech but the leaves are a dark maroon / brown. *











*I came across a row of Elms I think? They are young and possibly regrowth shoots. *


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*This should grow up to be a very shapely elm tree someday *






*Anyone identify this tree for me?*


















*Someone cut this limb off and there is a lot of vigor in the tree so its throwing out suckers like this, if I removed them would it increase the chance or rate of rot or would it direct the energy toward closing in the wound?*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Elm Hunt*

*On my hunt for American Elms to use in my film I found these, amazing trees. *





*

This is my great uncles house before he died and it was sold, he had a great American Elm over the garage:*









*
When I was probably 5 I remember planting a tree with my great uncle and checking up on it all the time to bury cutworms at its base for some reason. And it dawned upon me to check out the tree while I was there and sure enough I planted an American Elm on the side of the road with my great uncle over 15 years ago. My father said he brought it back from Connecticut so maybe it's a hybrid of some sort:*






*This is a nice twin trunk Elm along the same road:*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Big Elm*

*On the same road as the previous post (minus the first tree) this one also stands. Have not seen this many large Elms this close to each other in any of my surrounding towns at least yet. This one is huge much larger DBH single trunk and perfect canopy just a little thin. *


























*There is even some new shooters at breast height I was thinking about cloning it for its size, shape and obvious disease tolerance:*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Gardner MA Elm Street*

*Sadly this is the only original elm on Gardner's Elm Street:*








*

Directly across the street there is a small elm that who knows maybe it was taken from/as a sucker from the only remaining elm? (working on it) *










*There IS two more, both in the same persons yard a handful of houses up. But they look funny, they appear to be old enough to be planted around the 60's or 70's which is when the street lost all it's elms. So maybe they are "disease tolerant" cultivars? Maybe even two different types because they look completely different but both odd:*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Big Ol' Mother Maple*

*This is a pretty big maple of some sort in Westminster's center of town:*


----------



## banshee67

that maple looks like its seen better days


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Another One Bites The Dust!*

*This kinda sucks, this was a huge tree around the corner from my street I live on. This was some sort of silver maple, many street trees have blue X's I even saw a few with red (not sure if they mean different things) but this tree was unmarked, I don't know what the motive was. ALB? Who knows, there was a large decay hole at the buttress from what might have been a limb long ago but like I said no X.*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect




----------



## PinkFloydEffect




----------



## yooper

PinkFloydEffect said:


> I spotted this along the railroad and I walked over 5 miles and this is THE only one I saw. It's an odd Pine of some sort, kind of soft and fluffy looking. Any idea what it is?



I think that there is a Tamarack (Larix laricina) go back and visit it during the autumn colors. It will change colors and lose its needles.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

yooper said:


> I think that there is a Tamarack (Larix laricina) go back and visit it during the autumn colors. It will change colors and lose its needles.



REALLY!? The only pine that looses it's needles interesting. I have seen just a few of these full grown, not many that's for sure.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

This is some sort of mutant pine tree or something, it's lower branches literally grow down and across the ground like vines??


----------



## banshee67

PinkFloydEffect said:


> This is some sort of mutant pine tree or something, it's lower branches literally grow down and across the ground like vines??



looks like a nice place for deer to bed down


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

^ it's near a sand pit so I bet they do. Saw a bunch of turkeys on this walk


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*I stumbled upon two large oaks behind an old elementary school, with a pipe grafted into both of them. Almost too low for swings and too high for a chin up bar haha I have no idea how or why someone would do this!*


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*I cut a bunch of Ash down, why does it bleed like this? *


----------



## mimilkman1

I have only seen box elder look like that.


----------



## Doc Hickory

PinkFloydEffect said:


> *Can anyone identify these two trees for me? I'm confused. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really tall and the crotch doesn't split at all until the canopy line, not a single lower branch under that crotch. This led me to believe it was an elm but this is in the middle of the NH forest plus the bark is definitely not elm. Maybe a black hickory, bark looks right along with crotch height. What the heck is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there is this thing across the street from my uncles house, is it a maple because the bark kinda does look like elm but the canopy seems too full too low to be an elm. Why is it all black and dried out is it dying or is this a disease/fungi?​


 
The first tree looks like a white oak to me based on bark and bark coloration as well as the shape and size of the tree. Second tree is a maple, and lots of large maples have that dark thing going on, looks almost like they've had their bark charred by fire.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

edgan said:


> Sucker Stopper is a chemical that you can use to
> stop the growth of the suckers....


 
We already used CST on the cambium layer, it's not coming back.


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Untouched Beech in the woods by a sand dune, low branches and a twisted pair of what appears to be suckers...if you look by the top you can see one of the suckers is grafted to a tree branch:*










*Another graft up higher between a branch and the sucker, will make for a neat tree someday when all mature like the roots of a mature ficus:*


----------



## Toddppm

PinkFloydEffect said:


> *I stumbled upon two large oaks behind an old elementary school, with a pipe grafted into both of them. Almost too low for swings and too high for a chin up bar haha I have no idea how or why someone would do this!*



Looks like where the old chain link fence used to be. What're you doing creeping around the woods by the elem. School? :msp_confused:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

Toddppm said:


> Looks like where the old chain link fence used to be. What're you doing creeping around the woods by the elem. School? :msp_confused:



Public walking path, I'm not an old man I was probably 20 or so. In a semi-suburban area those are your public woods there is a really old bench along the path, and it's also a shortcut between two streets between my house and my grandfathers. The grafted trees with the pole is at the bottom of a hill people go sliding on in the wintertime, but anyway :msp_wink:


----------



## Toddppm

Oh, got to be better places to smoke a doob and take a walk, around here if you're within so many feet of a school and get busted the consequences are much higher than normal.....:msp_scared:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

It's only a fine here now, barley even a legal offense  gotta love MA we are one more step away from complete legal recreational use like Washington and Colorado. But yea I don't walk that trail anymore thankfully


----------



## Toddppm

:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*American Chestnut?*

*I was hiking Mt. Monadnock in NH and approaching the summit around 2,500ft I spotted what might be an American Chestnut tree? *

















*It's the only thing in-focus in this picture, it does not look high but we climbed in a really bad thunderstorm so you could not see a thing off the sides...the top was like a NorthEaster without snow; 75ft visibility with whipping rain, wind and fog:*


----------



## Toronado3800

PinkFloydEffect said:


> *I cut a bunch of Ash down, why does it bleed like this? *



I found a larger area of red down from a split in one of the white ash I needed to cut down. Our (my friends who helped, and some garden web folks) figured it was water related. I could follow the stain in the slices of trunk.

View attachment 304171
View attachment 304172


----------



## PinkFloydEffect

*Wish I knew what kind of tree it is...spotted it on the way home from a job but looks to be THRIVING up there!*


----------

